# Surf Fishing in Navarre



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

My wife and I are coming to Navarre on the 20th. We will be staying in the condos near the pier. Where in the general area is some of the better surf fishing?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Penn-Spin said:


> My wife and I are coming to Navarre on the 20th. We will be staying in the condos near the pier. Where in the general area is some of the better surf fishing?


I'm not saying this to be an ass, but literally anywhere right there. It's all the same as far as you can see either way.

Use your balcony view to peep some nice breaks and have at it. Should be some interesting sand structure after the storm...Good luck!


----------



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

Simonj31,

I'm not taking your answer as being an ass at all! I appreciated it. Never thought about using the balcony. Being on the 6th floor I should be able to see a lot. Lol We are fishing in the Fishing Rodeo scheduled for that weekend. We are doing it just for fun. I figure the Pier and areas close by will be crowded. I was also wondering about the areas on the left going out (Gulf Blvd or 399) towards Pensacola. 

Thanks,


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

make sure you have plenty of line..... Casting from the sixth floor balcony you will need a lot of it……

By the way, I WAS saying that to be an ass........lol......good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Penn-Spin said:


> Simonj31,
> 
> I'm not taking your answer as being an ass at all! I appreciated it. Never thought about using the balcony. Being on the 6th floor I should be able to see a lot. Lol We are fishing in the Fishing Rodeo scheduled for that weekend. We are doing it just for fun. I figure the Pier and areas close by will be crowded.* I was also wondering about the areas on the left going out (Gulf Blvd or 399) towards Pensacola. *
> 
> Thanks,


399 towards Pensacola is closed due to storm washing the road out............


----------



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

Snagged Line said:


> make sure you have plenty of line..... Casting from the sixth floor balcony you will need a lot of it……
> 
> By the way, I WAS saying that to be an ass........lol......good luck
> 
> ...


I don't think the line capacity on my reel is enough to make it too far out from up there.! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

Big E Nuff said:


> 399 towards Pensacola is closed due to storm washing the road out............


I guess I won't be exploring too far out that way then.

Thanks,


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

you'll probably be ok. We were out yesterday and the fishing was great. We just picked one of the public access points


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I will be at access 38C Friday evening and all day Saturday if the seashore is still closed on that end, if not I will be at 36A on the national seashore. Feel free to join us!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Went out yesterday. Still closed


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Would someone mind drawing on a screenshot of Google Earth to show us where the road is closed? Is Big Sabine out of reach?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Google maps shows the closure accurately. Just past the last house.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like I'll be at 38C...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Diggety said:


> Google maps shows the closure accurately. Just past the last house.


Thanks!

I don't see the road closure on Google maps. I was more curious about the Pensacola side of things...


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks like it might stop at Opal. Not sure about the Pensacola side.


----------

